

Twitter's down  - cdooh
http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/6/21/3105898/twitter-is-down

======
simondlr
My thought process: It seems Twitter is down? Let's see if someone else on
Twitter is also saying it is down? Goes to Twitter.com. D'oh.

This gives credence to Jack Dorsey's claims of "holding the public
conversation".

~~~
padobson
I went through this same though process - and then came to HN to refresh the
page to see if an article went up about it.

